# Whoo hoooo. Time for our first kidding thread.



## Fullhousefarm (Mar 28, 2014)

So, we have our first goats freshening in April. (One who was supposed to get pregnant and then kid in November... the best laid plans and all that...)

Orchid, our Nigerian Dwarf is due this week. 150 days is the 5th, but I'll be shocked if she makes it that long. I'm predicting 2 babies, but 3 wouldn't shock me. She's bred to a polled black with moonspots ND.

Trixie, our trouble goat, is due the 12th. She's a LaMancha bred to a flashy black and white LaMAncha buck with wattles. I love wattled. (Our Nigee has them too). The breeder we got her from was over last week (we are keeping 2 of her newborn doelings for a few weeks) and said she's got to ba having at least 2. She's WIDE, especially for a big goat. She's good sized for a LaMancha anyway- gets it from her sire's dam who is huge- around 200 lbs and thick.

I'll try to post pics as soon as I get them transfered to my computer. Or you can see them on my public Facebook farm page. Facebook.com/Fullhousefarm


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 28, 2014)

Our ND's always go around day 147 plus or minus a day or two.

Good luck with your first kidding.


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Mar 28, 2014)

Yep, 147 puts her at Tuesday I think. That is the one day that would be most inconvenient since we are doing dinner for our 4H meeting that night. So, I figure that's when she will kid, and I know my daughter (they are really her goats, she bought them, shows them, cares for them 95% of the time) won't miss the chance to be there. I'd better have a backup for someone to pick up the food. LOL.


----------



## animalmom (Mar 29, 2014)

Ahem, pictures don't forget, please and thank you.


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Mar 29, 2014)

These are Orchid on the 28th. 142 days.


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Mar 29, 2014)

animalmom said:


> Ahem, pictures don't forget, please and thank you.


 
I can't find my other recnt photos of Trixie. I trimmed them both up around the udders today, so I'll try to get some more pictures. She looks way bigger in person. In the picture background: borrowed FF 2 yo milker Ruby (smaller than Trixie, but the same age) and our 2 month old doeling Magn. And of coarse little Orchid who thinks she's a big goat.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 30, 2014)

Fullhousefarm said:


> These are Orchid on the 28th. 142 days.View attachment 2811



I really like Orchid.


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Apr 2, 2014)

Day 147 for Orchid. Ligaments gone, but nothing else. Shes putzing around and still runs to the milk stand way across the yard and jumps up for breakfast. Maybe tonight when its calm and quiet... 

Got the Trixie photos. She doesnt run to the milkstand, she walks like she owns the farm and doesn't need to since it will still be there. Shes a snob.  She looks huge. We call her wide load.


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Apr 2, 2014)

Day 147 for Orchid. Ligaments gone, but nothing else. Shes putzing around and still runs to the milk stand way across the yard and jumps up for breakfast. Maybe tonight when its calm and quiet... 

Got the Trixie photos. She doesnt run to the milkstand, she walks like she owns the farm and doesn't need to since it will still be there. Shes a snob.  She looks huge. We call her wide load.


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Apr 3, 2014)

We have babies! Great easy kidding. We almost missed it. 2 boys. One is black with a little white. Other is black with tons of moon spots and a little white.


----------



## rebelINny (Apr 4, 2014)

Congrats!!! They are adorable.


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Apr 5, 2014)

Better baby pictures in thr sunshine.


----------



## happy acres (Apr 5, 2014)

How beautiful!


----------



## goatboy1973 (Apr 5, 2014)

Fullhousefarm said:


> These are Orchid on the 28th. 142 days.View attachment 2811


Wow!!! She is wiiiiiiiiiiiide. I think she'll have trips. I hope the new kids have the moon spots. I think moon spots are great. I think every goat should have moon spots.


----------



## goatboy1973 (Apr 5, 2014)

Good looking kids!

Love the moon spots. Bet they will make great herdsires.


----------



## woodsie (Apr 5, 2014)

super cute kids! Congrats!


----------



## GLENMAR (Apr 8, 2014)

Orchid has a pretty udder.


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Apr 18, 2014)

GLENMAR said:


> Orchid has a pretty udder.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 18, 2014)

I don't think I saw your update after the babies.

Congratulations.


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Apr 18, 2014)

Well, we finally got Trixie babies on day 151. I did not think she'd go past 150 days and scheduled to take them for their health certificate today. (Ours expired 5 days before our last show. Grrrrr.) Anyway, she was normal so we took her along with our other 5 goats and 6 goat's for a friend in her trailer. Started looking like she was having contractions on the way home, so we changed plans and dropped our goats off, then her goats and trailer, then came home (15 min away). We got home, went to check on her expecting nothing since it had been maybe 45 minutes. Two feet!

So, moments later... two boys. I had to check the first one's position because she was having a bit of trouble and I was afraid his head was turned back, but I felt his nose and she pushed him out just fine. So, so far 4 boys, 0 girls. If we get her bred our grade Lamancha should kid in late September/October so maybe we can get at least ONE girl this year. My daughter is glad she bought a LaMancha doeling since she didn't get one of her own. LOL. She has 3 little brothers too, so she's surrounded by little boys. Poor girl.

Milked Trixie 3 hours after she kidded and babies had gotten milk and got almost 4 cups without milking her out- or even close. She is a DREAM to milk. Easier than the LaMancha that kidded in January and we've been milking twice a day. Of coarse, I've been milking the Nigee, so I'm a little easy to please at the moment.

Tonight is the first night separating Orchid's babies to milk her in the morning, so hopefully that goes well.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 19, 2014)

Very nice.


----------



## taylorm17 (May 2, 2014)

Fullhousefarm said:


> Better baby pictures in thr sunshine.


 


Fullhousefarm said:


> Well, we finally got Trixie babies on day 151. I did not think she'd go past 150 days and scheduled to take them for their health certificate today. (Ours expired 5 days before our last show. Grrrrr.) Anyway, she was normal so we took her along with our other 5 goats and 6 goat's for a friend in her trailer. Started looking like she was having contractions on the way home, so we changed plans and dropped our goats off, then her goats and trailer, then came home (15 min away). We got home, went to check on her expecting nothing since it had been maybe 45 minutes. Two feet!
> 
> So, moments later... two boys. I had to check the first one's position because she was having a bit of trouble and I was afraid his head was turned back, but I felt his nose and she pushed him out just fine. So, so far 4 boys, 0 girls. If we get her bred our grade Lamancha should kid in late September/October so maybe we can get at least ONE girl this year. My daughter is glad she bought a LaMancha doeling since she didn't get one of her own. LOL. She has 3 little brothers too, so she's surrounded by little boys. Poor girl.
> 
> ...


 

I LOVE them both! I am a little late here, but they are both so cute! Do they all have wattles? I love how the one has moonspots on one side and only like  on the other, I would confuse him as 2 different goats sometimes. lol


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Jun 1, 2014)

Nigee babies are 8 weeks. 18 and 19lbs. The second born (Peepiceep) is bigger now, surprisingly,  but the spotted first born(Reepicheep) is the boss!  Peep has been sold as a wether to a great home. I deliver him next week.  I've had several bites on Reep as a herd sire so I'm not making any decisions until his brother is gone. 

LaManchas are 6 weeks. Pending deposit both sold as registered bucklings a farm in SC.  They are 25 and 26 lbs.

They are all the most friendly dam raised babies I've ever seen. The one Lamancha crawled in my lap to sleep after he nursed when we got home from taking them to our petting zoo we did at church on the 26th.

It will be sad to see them go, but we are getting two baby Nigees from NC in June. That should help!


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Jun 2, 2014)

Baby goats grow up way too fast.  I'm already looking over all our ND kids from spring kidding and thinking, where did my babies go?


----------

